# WOW! My 508 DVR Records DD 5.1!!!!!!!!!



## Terence (Oct 3, 2003)

I was amazed how good PLII sounded thru my 4ES, then i said let me see if a DD 5.1 movie will play back after being recorded on to my 508. What do you know it does........"Brown Sugar" on HBO came thru in 5.1 that's amazing!  I wonder if the upgrade has something to do with it or could the 508 do this all along. 

Sorry if i'm late to the party with this news. Have any of you tried this or knew about this?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Terence...The 508 & 501 have always been able to do this. I, as well, am very happy with this feature. I recorded Ice Age back in June and the opening scene is awesome.

By the way...You posted under DirecTV DVR, you should post and read under the Dish PVR section.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice little feature ain't it? Since the PVR just records the raw datastream it records/plays back exactly what it saw from the satellite.


----------



## Terence (Oct 3, 2003)

> By the way...You posted under DirecTV DVR, you should post and read under the Dish PVR section


I notice just now, sorry about that. I don't want anybody to think i was starting something, it was a mistake and FWIW I own a TIVO unit going on 5yrs now. I thought i was in this forum.



> Nice little feature ain't it?


Yes it is!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Terence said:


> I was amazed how good PLII sounded thru my 4ES, then i said let me see if a DD 5.1 movie will play back after being recorded on to my 508. What do you know it does........"Brown Sugar" on HBO came thru in 5.1 that's amazing!  I wonder if the upgrade has something to do with it or could the 508 do this all along.
> 
> Sorry if i'm late to the party with this news. Have any of you tried this or knew about this?


Very cool isn't it Terence? A few years ago when they upgraded the Dishplayer to record Dolby Digital, I thought it was the coolest thing in the world for satellite TV. Now it's pretty much standard on all of the Dish Network DVR's.


----------

